# Working from home with a V



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi,

I did a quick search on this topic and haven't managed to find anything, so I apologize if my google kung-fu is weak today and this has already been covered in other threads.

I am lucky enough to be able to work from home whenever I want, which is really handy with Breeze as that way she isn't alone the whole day. Usually, I stay with her in the morning and go to the office in the afternoon, so she is crated about 4hrs a day. Breeze is now 10mths old and I have been doing that since we got her. When she was a puppy and sleeping lots, it was easy, but over the last couple of months, it has been a little challenging resulting in a serious decrease in my productivity. 

Most days, Breeze will sleep next to me on the couch until about 9:30am, but once she is up, it is full on Vizsla-crazy and if I don't do something with her, she will find something to entertain herself, which usually involves chewing on something she isn't supposed to. Around 11:30am, I usually take her out for a 30 to 45 mins walk, before putting her in her crate and leaving for the office. 

The issue is that between 9:30am and 11:30am, I don't get much done, and, as I know that plenty of folks on here work from home with their V, I am curious how you manage to balance working and the attention your V needs/demands/should have. Do you crate you V next to you? Do they quietly sleep at your feet while you work?

Thanks a lot in advance,
Bertrand.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would wake up earlier. Take her on a run, and do some mental exercises. Then feed her, or give her a chew.
If mine are exercised, and full. They are more likely to lounge. I would still take her for a walk before you leave for the afternoon.


----------



## gordapeak (Jan 19, 2018)

This is not uncommon - sadly, when my wife works from home Monday and Friday, I take Bitty to doggy day care so she gets worn out and the wife can get something done!


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Here's my schedule/process for working at home. I hope it helps some!

My Cash is just over 4mo old now. I am in Real Estate and work from home most days. There are fewer distractions than at the office. However, Cash is at the age where he doesn't nap as much and is much busier. Like your V, he wants to put everything in his mouth and chew on it; remotes, his toy bin, couch cushions, me, etc. 

I get up, let him potty and then play with him for about an hour. I feel he's too young for runs, so I just have to play tug-0-war and fetch. I break up the hour with short 5-10 training sessions to mentally stimulate him as well. He's just starting to learn "whoa" which is exciting for me because it means he's getting closer to being a true bird-dog! However, it's tedious training as he's very much a V and wants to explore everything. So, keeping him focused is a challenge in itself. Once I've tired him out, I feed him and then he's in his crate. I'm usually at my home office around 9 and I am in full tilt work mode within 30 mins. Cash hardly makes a noise...unless I didn't wake up earlier enough to tire him out. 

Though, typically, he's content until about lunch time. So, around 3 hours. When he sees me go to the kitchen to get food, he wants out with me. He's too energetic for me to watch closely enough while making lunch/eating. So, he stays crated until I'm done. Then I take him out to potty and for a walk(usually 30 mins to round out an hour lunch). He's back in his crate by about 1-1:30pm. At this time, I go on any appointments I have for that afternoon. I work until about 6pm everyday. When I'm done with work, I take him out to potty again. Then for another walk between 30-60 mins. When we get home, it's some training/mental stimulation followed by some more playing because I like to watch him be silly. He's crated while the humans eat. Then he's back out to hang out with us. Once he starts getting overly hyper and almost uncontrollable, I know he's past tired and needs to go to sleep.

I agree with texasred, wake up a bit earlier to properly exercise Breeze with some mental stimulation in there as well. If you allow Breeze to be active enough for short(1hr) times 2-3 times a day, you should be able to manage better. However, if that's all you're able to do like me, just know that you will need to go on another walk in the evenings like me.

By the way, my Cash is a happy little boy. The schedule works for him.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I am glad that I found this site and this forum. The posts have been helpful so far. I work from home full time and have an 8-week-old V. I haven't worked out a good schedule for us yet, but I need to figure out what to do with him once his naps get shorter, and he becomes more active for longer periods. I still work an 8-5 schedule and cannot make up my own hours, though I can take a few 10-15 min. breaks. I also have frequent virtual meetings that last 30 min. to an hour, so there will be times when I cannot just walk away and take care of him whenever. Because I am home, I don't use his crate much unless I leave the house for short periods. Does anyone who works from home all day have suggestions? Do you crate your V for specific periods while you are home? If so, is the crate kept where your V can see you work? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

My V is weird and is lazy and entertains herself. I work from home 3 days a week but only part time so usually she lays around in the morning and then we play in the afternoon. If your V has more energy, like TR suggested I would get up and take her for a walk/run before you start your work day.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, the problem here is that you have the audacity to not put Breeze's needs first! Imagine...

They are not at all tolerant of their needs being second fiddle. So, I'd get him on a hike or other off lead activity for an hour...there's no amount of lead walk that will do it...come home and feed, and he will settle fro the time you're working at home.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

2Gingers said:


> I am glad that I found this site and this forum. The posts have been helpful so far. I work from home full time and have an 8-week-old V. I haven't worked out a good schedule for us yet, but I need to figure out what to do with him once his naps get shorter, and he becomes more active for longer periods. I still work an 8-5 schedule and cannot make up my own hours, though I can take a few 10-15 min. breaks. I also have frequent virtual meetings that last 30 min. to an hour, so there will be times when I cannot just walk away and take care of him whenever. Because I am home, I don't use his crate much unless I leave the house for short periods. Does anyone who works from home all day have suggestions? Do you crate your V for specific periods while you are home? If so, is the crate kept where your V can see you work? Thank you in advance!


You'd get more replies with a seperate post.

Establish a routine so he knows what to expect...and crate time is a big part of that. At 8 weeks, lots of potty walks, play time, food, and a nap in the crate. They pick up on the routine and the general rhythm of the house pretty quick if you are consistent.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

TexasBirdDog said:


> Here's my schedule/process for working at home. I hope it helps some!
> 
> My Cash is just over 4mo old now. I am in Real Estate and work from home most days. There are fewer distractions than at the office. However, Cash is at the age where he doesn't nap as much and is much busier. Like your V, he wants to put everything in his mouth and chew on it; remotes, his toy bin, couch cushions, me, etc.
> 
> ...



I would like to add that he is crated the least amount possible during the day. It's also important to know that on our walks, if we make it to the neighborhood park, he gets some off-leash time to really exhaust some of that energy. The park is not far away and we usually make it there for him to run. I just started this at 16 weeks because the walks were starting to not be enough.

With a V, it's a constant adjustment as they grow. Your dog will mature, his/her needs will evolve and you'll need to make the necessary adjustments. 

I don't believe in running Vs at an early age before they're fully developed at around 18-24 months. They are not coordinated enough at younger ages which can lead to an injury with their high energy. Also, their growth plates haven't fused yet. An injury at an early age could cause longterm issues or development issues. So, I walk on the sidewalk to the park. He's not allowed to be rowdy or run on concrete. Only on softer ground. He only really runs circles while sniffing everything out, or plays fetch and it's an open area. So, he's really limited on any way of getting an injury. As he develops and his musculature starts to develop, he will be allowed more freedom and taken on hikes. If you've seen a dog that was injured young, they almost always have some sort of issue their entire life. One of my mom's dogs is a rescue and he had a previous injury to his front leg. Now, he'll occasionally limp on it. We think it's when he makes a quick turn and tweaks something. He's a hyper little jack russel mix. Or maybe rat terrier. Either way, similar breeds, and hyper.

Long story short. Learn your dog as he/she grows and what their needs are. Adjust as they get older. Be prepared for a fully grown V to need ample exercise and off-leash time. Or it will be miserable for the both of you. Long hikes, jogs, or something like agility or flyball.


----------

